# WARNING - ALERT ON BABY BEETS FETAL DOPPLER



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello,

I have come across this today and am unsure where to post it. I am unsure of the clarity of the article but assume it must be right. The article says that Baby Beets fetal dopplers maybe unsafe to use and anyone with one should stop using them straight away. Here is the link for further info:-

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/home/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&useSecondary=true&ssDocName=CON2033831&ssTargetNodeId=389

A4H

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

**Please Note* the above product recall has nothing to do with Baby Beats Ltd - a UK doppler hire company that uses UK made and registered dopplers from Ultrasounds Technologies. *

[/red]


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks for the link and information.

Just to clarify - there is no evidence that the units are dangerous... only that the device falsely claims to have CE status - yet has not been tested to CE standards, which is required for medical devices that are marketed in the UK.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tony , 
Do you know if this device is 'related' to the Angel sounds doppler ? As it looks the same , but a different colour ? The Angel sounds has a CE mark , does this mean it's safe ?

Freespirit


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I think its the same product rebranded and have contacted the MHRA for comment. 

Until I have confirmation - please do not use the device.

Regards,
Tony,


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tony , 
Any news wether the Angel sounds doppler is safe yet ?
Freespirit
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Only that they can talk to me due to some EC directive - however they have past on the information to the team dealing with the investigation.


----------

